# Ok, here I am!



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Right, lets hear it!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Damn you look great. You are so lean. You have the torso of a male exotic dancer..........sorry.  Looking better than I thought you would. Fcuk you look good, have I said that already?


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Love the abbs dude, how much do you weigh? Do you have a problem putting on weight or do you delibrilitly stay that lean? Looking really good!!!!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

You must be proud of that body!


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

winger said:


> Damn you look great. You are so lean. You have the torso of a male exotic dancer..........sorry.  Looking better than I thought you would. Fcuk you look good, have I said that already?


Lol!  Do you see many exotic dancers then hee hee! 

I'm about 11 stone 7 pounds at the moment. I find it very hard to put weight on. Even when my strength increases.

Thanks guys!

Predator


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

looking the biz m8


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Good work Predator.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Your metabalism must be like a runaway train, lol,, think the weight will come easier as you get older and it starts to slow down a bit...

I find It much easier to gain weight now at 32 than I did at 25... Keep training and your gona look like a real badass man!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Man, you look good. I would be at the beach every weekend walking around picking up defensless women and having them buy me my food and drinks

Serously bro, you look really good, great genetics.

Do you cycle?

What is your age, height and weight in lbs?

Just curious.


----------



## jakethesnake (Jun 5, 2004)

good work mate, could work on your traps. Got any lat spread shots?


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Predator said:


> Lol!  Do you see many exotic dancers then hee hee!
> 
> Predator


Yea I have about 18 that work for me. Wana be 19?


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Looking very good mate, biceps look very big in comparison to your body, looks like you've been using synthol lol! 

Any chance of back/leg shots?


----------



## GREENLANTERN (Jun 20, 2004)

Its funny how one of your biceps looks bigger than the other....must be getting more exercise I think...


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

GREENLANTERN said:


> Its funny how one of your biceps looks bigger than the other....must be getting more exercise I think...


Would that be from masterbating?


----------



## Sam_UK (May 22, 2004)

good stuff m8


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

Wow, I am very impressed... I mean, those abs! Nice work... Speachless.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

that biciep peak is unreal- i'm impressed geezer


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

GREENLANTERN said:


> Its funny how one of your biceps looks bigger than the other....must be getting more exercise I think...


That's a worry, because they are all of the same arm! 

I will try for some leg amd lat shots soon but I've just been using my camera phone at the moment.

Thanks for all the constructive replys! 

Predator


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

pred, how old are you? Looking mighty lean matey. I think that looks pretty damned good, i would like to be there in a year.


----------



## snc (Aug 11, 2004)

agree with jake the snake, could work on your traps, but just to bring them up to the standard of the rest of you.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I would love to look like that. Could you imagine how many chicks you could pick up with the chipindales dancer body?...................lol


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

you look great , good stuff.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

pred, how long you been training for?? What weight did you start off at, throw us the facts!


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

looking great predator, lots of hard work paid off for you there mate.


----------



## ShowMe (Sep 23, 2004)

Holy Sh1t Predator, you're fvckin cut! Did you find that your recent cycle gave you a decent boost. What are your stats man? Age, weight, height etc

Good job though bro, keep up the hard work...the girlies will be lovin that sh1t...


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

looking good mate


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

ShowMe said:


> Holy Sh1t Predator, you're fvckin cut! Did you find that your recent cycle gave you a decent boost. What are your stats man? Age, weight, height etc
> 
> Good job though bro, keep up the hard work...the girlies will be lovin that sh1t...


Hi all,

I'm about 5ft 8", 25yrs old.

I'll measure up in a month. My training has been awful for the last few months. Too much going on at the mo. 

Predator


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Looking good Pred,any leg pics?


----------



## CRMon1 (Sep 23, 2004)

Looks great! Natural or roids? Your fans demand to know.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Quality physique Pred mate!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

CRMon1 said:


> Looks great! Natural or roids? Your fans demand to know.


Answer the question.........lol

Eather way Jimmy would do ya................lol

Once again looking very good mate.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

yeah pred this isnt fair you know, you makes us all starstruck then you makes us wait in agonising anticipation.


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

hes done 1 cycle, i remember a few months back he put up a few threads about his cycle, although if i remember correctly the pic on the far left of the 2nd tier was a pre cycle pic.

come on guys, if i can remember this you lot should, essp you winger, you probably replied to his cycle threads!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> yeah pred this isnt fair you know, you makes us all starstruck then you makes us wait in agonising anticipation.


Yea, give us an update, buy why would you? You already look perfect, you male exotic impersonator mo fo........lol



Carnivore said:


> come on guys, if i can remember this you lot should, essp you winger, you probably replied to his cycle threads!


All the weed I smoke I cant remember where I live for the past 18 years..........lol

All I remember is he looks awsome so leave me out on this one......


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Here is one but no winger in there.

Two no winger.

Three no winger.

Four no winger.

Five no winger.

Six no winger.http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=1768&page=1&pp=15&highlight=cycle]

And I thought I had to many pints of beer. For a change I didn't post...............ha ha ha

I dont like to give advice on gear...............sorry. I am the last guy for that. Unless you want some bad info........lol.


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Blimey, I've just checked back on this thread and found you guys chatting about me, lol. 

The front shot with a towel around me was 100% clean. Plus one or two others.

The cycle I did was quite small with only 250mg Sust PW and orals.

I should have done 500mgs PW but never mind.

Soon after that cycle I became very busy so training and diet went out the window. Sadly I put on weight and my waist went up to 33". 

For the last two months I have been doing cardio work with the odd gym session chucked in.

Currently, my size is down and so is my strength. I'm not too bothered because I know it's just a temp thing. I've been training hard for the past couple of weeks and both my strength and build have begun to improve. You gotta love muscle memory. 

The best thing is, I'm now heading back on track and my waist is at 29" 3/4.  

I hope that answers things?

Predator


----------

